# Stocking level



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi all... been a while since i have been on here. So much to read  

I have a planted tank about 18Gallon ( 24x15x18 ) tank i would like to add more fish.. but i am confussed as to how many fish i can stock!! i get told 14 then 20 so i thought you guys might be able to help me out... 

I have as follows:-

5 Albino Corys
7 Danios
4 Otos

I do 25% - 30% water (hoovering gravel) change every week and sometimes a 10% only water change in between.

I think i could add another 5 Otos what do you think peeps 

Also i am from the UK and was looking for a good website for nano tanks if you can help with that too 

Thanks guys


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure, 5 more Oto's wouldn't be a problem at all with their small size. 

I guess I should ask what kind of Danios they are, but I'm assuming they're not something like the giant ones?


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

the danios (Zebra and leopards) i have are only about 5cms each and two are 3cms.

All my fish seem happy and very active, they chase each other now and then as well as copying the corys who swim fast across the front of the tank...

thanks for replying


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I think the tank is too small to feed more oto. I would add more cories or danios instead if you see need for more fish.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, Zebra and Leopard Danios are fine then; I just wanted to double check 



Brilliant said:


> I think the tank is too small to feed more oto. I would add more cories or danios instead if you see need for more fish.


I'm curious to know why you suggest that? The Oto's have a much smaller body mass than either of the fish you mentioned above, and you always have to adjust the feedings to match the fish's needs. Oto's normally can't live on algae alone in the confines of a tank, and if supplemented the right way, they would add less to the bio-load than the other fish.

Adding a few more of the other fish would probably be okay, but Zippin was asking about the Oto's, so that's what I was referring to.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

JanS said:


> I'm curious to know why you suggest that? The Oto's have a much smaller body mass than either of the fish you mentioned above, and you always have to adjust the feedings to match the fish's needs. Oto's normally can't live on algae alone in the confines of a tank, and if supplemented the right way, they would add less to the bio-load than the other fish.
> 
> Adding a few more of the other fish would probably be okay, but Zippin was asking about the Oto's, so that's what I was referring to.


I understand. What do you feed otos? I have kept them for years but never seen them eat any food. I always see them eating from glass and plants. I thought you can only have so many. :yawinkle:


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

An overstocked tank is one that you cannot maintain. If your schedule allows more water changes or whatever is needed to maintain a low level of toxins, then go for more fish. If you are having a hard time fitting water changes into your current schedule, then do not add more fish to the tank. 
The other issue about overstocking is the social issue of the fish not having room to get out of each others' way. With generally peaceful fish this is not much of an issue, but still, keep an eye on the Danios. I have heard of them becoming a bit of a pest. 
Note that an 18 gallon tank (Imperial gallons) is about like a 22 gallon (American gallons) tank. A few more fish are probably quite possible. 

Otos eat fresh and lightly cooked vegetables. peas, squash, yams, green beans...

I did the math. That is American gallons.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

oppsss i forgot about the UK gallons being differnt to US gallons...

Brilliant - i dont think i would like to add any more Danios because i fell there is enough for a tank size that i have, and as Diana said they could become a pest. Had these since November 07 

As for the Corys that i have well they are just them themselfs  they that tame that it is hard to clean the gravel without them getting all wating to search the newly disturbed gravel. Had these since November 07 but if i got some more of these say five would this not be to much?

The Otos are becoming more tame as they see the other fish not scared of me. Again i had these since mid December 07 i think... 

The foods i feed are:-
TetraMin flake food ground up to a powder for the Danios.
Sinking Wafers and Variety Wafers, however the danios do eat the Variety Waffers aswell.
TetaTablimin complete food (sinking pellet), i put in one tab once every two weeks.
Fish get fed once every other day and Otos and Corys skim the plants leaves aswell.

I tried cucumber and peas (without shells) but they get ignor complety even when left over night!!
I don't feed live foods as it made my tank a mess...

Now with regard the water changes Diana you mentioned, i am able to do a 10% change every day or a 20% water change (incl cleaning gravel) every three days. But would this not be a a bad thing doing more water changes? i dont want to upset the chemical balance of the aquarium!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Just an update for any of you wondering what i did in the end... i Got two Bronze corys for my tank. This shell be all i put in there now 

Tank number 2 i shell be workingon next 

cheers


----------

